# Wahrscheinlich einfache Frage bzgl. JSF



## cfour (28. Aug 2014)

...aber ich kann trotzdem den Fehler nicht finden. 

Bei  <url-pattern>/faces/*</url-pattern> sind die facelets korrekt unter http://localhost:8080/testWar/faces/test.xhtml erreichbar. Rufe ich jedoch http://localhost:8080/testWar/test.xhtml auf, erhalte ich Browser den Klartext der xhtml zurück. Das ist natürlich gar nicht gut..daher:

a) wieso ist das so?
b) wie kann ich es verhindern ?

Gruss, cfour


----------



## tandraschko (29. Aug 2014)

a) weil die xhtml ja dort liegen und aufgerufen werden können aber das FacesServlet den Request, wegen den anderen Mapping, nicht annimmt
b) ein zweites URL-Pattern auf <url-pattern>*.xhtml</url-pattern> legen


----------



## cfour (30. Aug 2014)

Vielen Dank!!!


----------

